# Help with registration - Limassol



## Ang&Mark (Jun 11, 2010)

We contacted Gwenny's red tape services as we wanted help with registration in Cyprus - as long as our son settles in school we hope to stay here. This service only helps people who need to register in Paphos and apparently Pissouri comes within the Limassol district. Does anyone know who we can contact to pay for similar help but in Limassol? I gather it is a rather arduous process. Although a bar owner told us last night that since we are English and Southern Cyprus is in the EU, there is no longer a requirement to go through the Alien Registration Centre. We have sufficient income for now not to need work, but the same man said work permits are not necessary either??!


----------



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

Ang&Mark said:


> We contacted Gwenny's red tape services as we wanted help with registration in Cyprus - as long as our son settles in school we hope to stay here. This service only helps people who need to register in Paphos and apparently Pissouri comes within the Limassol district. Does anyone know who we can contact to pay for similar help but in Limassol? I gather it is a rather arduous process. Although a bar owner told us last night that since we are English and Southern Cyprus is in the EU, there is no longer a requirement to go through the Alien Registration Centre. We have sufficient income for now not to need work, but the same man said work permits are not necessary either??!



Hiya Could you give me Gwenny's contact details we are also trying to register and can't seem to find out what actually needs to be done and where, thanx.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Ang&Mark said:


> We contacted Gwenny's red tape services as we wanted help with registration in Cyprus - as long as our son settles in school we hope to stay here. This service only helps people who need to register in Paphos and apparently Pissouri comes within the Limassol district. Does anyone know who we can contact to pay for similar help but in Limassol? I gather it is a rather arduous process. Although a bar owner told us last night that since we are English and Southern Cyprus is in the EU, there is no longer a requirement to go through the Alien Registration Centre. We have sufficient income for now not to need work, but the same man said work permits are not necessary either??!


Hi,
Yes you do need to register, this will also allow you to get a health card for treatment at state hospitals as the EHIC should only be used if you are a visitor. I suggest you visit Citizens Service Centre which is on the sea front road in Limmasol ( sorry I do not live in Limassol so I can't give you actual directions to this one) as they may well be able to assist you in the actual process. I have always found them to be very helpful. 

Application for the residence permit must be requested within four months of the date entry into Cyprus. Proof of employment or adequate finances is needed, and if not employed or in receipt of a UK state pension proof of private health insurance is essential. Application must be made in person. Application forms (MEU1)are available online at the Ministry of Interior (MOI) website in English:

You will need the application for MEU1 (for EU citizens) which must be completed and submitted with the following documents if you are employed:


Valid passport and copies
Certificate of employment or confirmation of engagement by the employer, or if self-employed, certificate of registration with the social security services
Two recent passport photographs
 There may be other documentation you need but there is a list on the ministry web site.

If you are not working but under UK state retirement age and therefore not in receipt of a UK state pension you will need proof of 


adequate income from legal sources such as pension, employment outside of Cyprus or another means to support themselves
proof of funds in a Cyprus or overseas bank
proof of comprehensive health insurance
again there may be other documentation required,there will be a list on the ministry website.

We used our Lawyer, who checked that we had all the necessary documents and arranged for us to be accompanied to the immigration department which shortened the process It does take time, like everything here, but once you start the process things do happen ( eventually)
Kind regards


----------



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> Hi,
> Yes you do need to register, this will also allow you to get a health card for treatment at state hospitals as the EHIC should only be used if you are a visitor. I suggest you visit Citizens Service Centre which is on the sea front road in Limmasol ( sorry I do not live in Limassol so I can't give you actual directions to this one) as they may well be able to assist you in the actual process. I have always found them to be very helpful.
> 
> Application for the residence permit must be requested within four months of the date entry into Cyprus. Proof of employment or adequate finances is needed, and if not employed or in receipt of a UK state pension proof of private health insurance is essential. Application must be made in person. Application forms (MEU1)are available online at the Ministry of Interior (MOI) website in English:
> ...


Hi

Thanks so much for all the info I really appreciate all the help, have found immigration and have got the ball rolling.

kind regards


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

JuleB said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks so much for all the info I really appreciate all the help, have found immigration and have got the ball rolling.
> 
> kind regards


Glad to be of help, things will take time, and you may have to nudge immigration but it all works out in the end. Kind regards :clap2:


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

*health insurance*

Hi can anyone inform me when we arrive in Cyprus where do we obtain Health insurance and how much would we need to pay for three of us. Also I receive an army pension of £1100 a month and my wife gets Incapacity beneifits of £398 a month which can be transfered but my son will have no in come so would we need to get health insurance.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

tonyandjayne said:


> Hi can anyone inform me when we arrive in Cyprus where do we obtain Health insurance and how much would we need to pay for three of us. Also I receive an army pension of £1100 a month and my wife gets Incapacity beneifits of £398 a month which can be transfered but my son will have no in come so would we need to get health insurance.


Hi,
Expat Private health insurance can be very expensive. If you have had private health insurance in UK I suggest you ask them for a quote for Cyprus. If not you will need to contact one of the companies specialising in Expat Overseas cover. For example BUPA, Medicare. and AXAPPPhealthcare There are many others. If you put 'Expat Privarte Health Insurance' in to a search engine dozens will come up. You will need to declare ALL your pre existing conditions. I would expect for a family of three with some pre existing conditions ( which may not be covered) the cost would possibly be upwards of 2000+ Euros a year. If you are in receipt of a UK state pension ( not a service pension) you will not need to have private cover. 
For the two of us with pre existing conditions excluded the cheapest we could fine was nearly 4000 Euros a year.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Hi,
> Expat Private health insurance can be very expensive. If you have had private health insurance in UK I suggest you ask them for a quote for Cyprus. If not you will need to contact one of the companies specialising in Expat Overseas cover. For example BUPA, Medicare. and AXAPPPhealthcare There are many others. If you put 'Expat Privarte Health Insurance' in to a search engine dozens will come up. You will need to declare ALL your pre existing conditions. I would expect for a family of three with some pre existing conditions ( which may not be covered) the cost would possibly be upwards of 2000+ Euros a year. If you are in receipt of a UK state pension ( not a service pension) you will not need to have private cover.
> For the two of us with pre existing conditions excluded the cheapest we could fine was nearly 4000 Euros a year.


€4,000??? Crikey.
You should try interlife, above Pop life on the Debenhams roundabout.
We pay €800 per year, with an €800 excess. So if we have a major illness, operation etc we pay the first €800, the rest is covered by insurance.

We can use the state hospitals if we want as we pay social insurance but we prefer to have private insurance as it covers us to go to any country for treamtent if it isnt available here.


----------



## amapola25 (Aug 31, 2010)

I pay €92 a month to Universal Life for their top comprehensive package - no pre-existing conditions, though.


----------



## BrissyExpat (Apr 8, 2010)

Mycroft said:


> Hi,
> Yes you do need to register, this will also allow you to get a health card for treatment at state hospitals as the EHIC should only be used if you are a visitor. I suggest you visit Citizens Service Centre which is on the sea front road in Limmasol ( sorry I do not live in Limassol so I can't give you actual directions to this one) as they may well be able to assist you in the actual process. I have always found them to be very helpful.
> 
> Application for the residence permit must be requested within four months of the date entry into Cyprus. Proof of employment or adequate finances is needed, and if not employed or in receipt of a UK state pension proof of private health insurance is essential. Application must be made in person. Application forms (MEU1)are available online at the Ministry of Interior (MOI) website in English:
> ...


Hi Mycroft
My husband and I are in the same boat. I wonder if you would mind sending me a personal message and if you would object to divulging the name of your lawyer as we need to get this sorted out asap and any way of fast-tracking the process would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------

